# Safety first



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

it's not much but it's something. Looks like it get's used often also.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

They should flip up them clip thingies and put a lock through them. Or at least put a proper tag on it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

NC Plc said:


> Budget TO



Nice to see there are still some people, with trust in mankind :blink::no:

:laughing:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Well,
I guess it's better than a piece of tape, but there is a proper way:
http://www.panduit.com/wcs/Satellite?c=Page&childpagename=Panduit_Global%2FPG_Layout&cid=1345565612156&locale=en_us&pagename=PG_Wrapper&item_id=PSL-CB


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Was on a big job where the forman locked the door to all the panels for lockout. Nothing special, just using the lock that comes on the door.(square d) He said it was too expensive and inconvenient to get a whole bunch of breaker locks. Keep in mind this is 347volt lighting! 
If you needed a circuit turned off you would ask him and he did it for u.
So i guess safety is third? Money first, convenience second.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We take LOTO pretty serious.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyone should take it seriously


----------

